# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Emily Symons 'Louise' Emmerdale

## chec2k



----------


## i_luv_dennis

good was she in home and away

----------


## chec2k

Yeah, she was Marilyn and she was married to the old headmaster, I forgot his name now though.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Don fisher I think he was called   :Ponder:  I forgot she was in that actually   :Big Grin:

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

yes his name was Don Fisher flat head by the kids. I think Emily was better playin Marilyn she was such a brilliant character are there any pictures around of her as marilyn that could be put on here.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i remember now

----------

